# *CONTEST CLOSED* Brute Outdoors Cooler Giveaway!



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

**CONTEST NOW CLOSED*
*
Brute Outdoors was founded with a vision to provide the best cooler available to every outdoorsman. Based in Fort Worth, Texas, they are committed to manufacturing superior American Made ice chests along with a great line-up of accessories and gear. Their lineup ranges from the perfect short trip companion 25qt all the way to the long excursion ready 150qt. Check out their website www.BruteOutdoors.com to find the right size for your needs or give them a call at (855)BRUTE55 and let their friendly staff answer any questions you might have.

75 qt Brute Box Features:

- Thick pressure-injected insulated walls for maximum ice retention
- Two heavy duty rubber latches with cantilever hinge system
- Rubber gasket in lid for a sure tight seal.
- Locking lid with integrated ruler
- Dual drain plugs provide added convenience
- Full-length durable self-stopping hinges
- Open grab rails provide easy carrying, tie down or for securing cooler
- Custom accessories include lid graphics seat cushions, dividers and more
- Oversized anti-skid rubber feet
- Capacity is true to size
- Dimensions are 35.5" x 16.5" x 17.5"

*All you have to do to participate in the drawing is answer the following question; If you won a Brute Box, how would you use it? Whether it is fishing, hunting, camping or straight out partying, let us know how you would use your Brute Box. All who reply letting us know how they would use their Brute Box will be entered in a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 50 quart Brute Box courtesy of Brute Outdoors! We will draw a winner on Monday 12/2. Good Luck!*


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

I would use a brute for everything other than work! all fun time includes a cooler. no work and all play makes me a happy guy!


----------



## Texan88 (Jul 24, 2008)

Fishing in East Matagorda Bay!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I would use it for all outdoor activities, including but not limited to: hunting, fishing, and parties!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Need it for my boat!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I would replace the Igloo under my leaning post. And I would get to put a Brute Coolers sticker on my truck.....


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Camping, to help keep food longer. Already have a busted Igloo for a fish box.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I would use it for the back of my mule during hunting season and for my boat when I'm fishing.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I would sell my Yeti and use my Brute for everything that I do!


----------



## fishinkid2010 (Jan 23, 2011)

If I won a Brute cooler I would use it for Baylor football tailgates! It would be perfect to keep my six pack of Dr. Pepper cold all day long. :cheers:
I would also use it on road trips between the college bass fishing tournaments our team fishes.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I would add it to my other Brute cooler collection when hunting and fishing.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Yep, you said it...I'd use it for fishing, hunting, and partying!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I would use the Brute cooler on my patio to keep beer cold, on my boat to keep beverages cold and to stand on, Finally I would bring it hunting with me to keep some fresh venison in until I got home.


----------



## Topnos (Aug 9, 2007)

That's easy, it would be used for everything outdoor (hunting, fishing, at my son's baseball games and tournaments, and for partying on the chance that we have a free weekend)!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Keep it in my garage locked up and in use as a beer cooler, then I could unplug my fridge!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I would use it in a UFC cage fight against a YETI.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I would use it at the lake and saving on ice wiuld be a huge bonus. We camp over 100 nights a year so the savings in ice would be a nice bonus.


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

every thing i need a cooler for.
like free diving of the TX coast for 20lb lobster in 90 ft of water.
chilling out 40lb jackrabbits in west TX.
chilling 25lb squirels in east TX 
10lb pheasant in the TX panhandle.
just cooling beer.


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

On my and only on my boat!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

count me in please

i would use it when fishing, camping and also use it to help increase the amount of available ice for all of those without Brute coolers.

was that laid on too thick??? haha


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I would put it along side my other 75 qt brute box and load it up with fish as well! These brutes are made real strong, I have put mine through all kinds of choas, and it withstands it! It is my best campanion in the boat.


----------



## FlatsJunkie (Apr 13, 2011)

I would use it to ice down tons of redfish and trout caught out of San Antonio bay! It would go awesome with my first new boat! Haven't rigged it with coolers yet, so I would love to give brute a try!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I wish I could put pics on here, I've done it before, just don't remember how I did it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would not use the cooler for personal use but more as a tool to help the community around me.

Some days I would fill the cooler full of ice and drinks then travel around the city and give those drinks to homeless and needy people. Other times I would fill the cooler with fresh made sandwiches and deliver that food to those in need on the streets and around various shelters. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I would use it to haul food and drink to the deer lease and deer back home...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The Brute cooler will replace what I have in my boat. Simple as that.


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

*gonna fill that cooler*

if i won a brute box i probably wouldnt have room for much ice cause of the fish and beer in there. it would become my go to cooler for all aspects of life. i would compare it to my friends yeti and call the brute supreme!!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

for this years hunting season and spring fishing. Thanks.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

take the igloo and throw it in the trash and use the brute for the rest of my life for fishing and hunting and all my cooler neads


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Fish, venison, miller lite


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd put my 35 quart Yeti in it to keep my beer legendary cold.



J/k. I don't own a Yeti either. Hmmmmmm. Beer.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The brute would be my full time beer box for hunting, fishing, or just sittin around playin 42!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

BEER and ice bags stuffed with Trout !! 
I would also save the money I was about to spend on my 
NEW 75 qt BRUTE COOLER !!! gonna have to put some fish in it its gonna serve double duty in my boat...
I would pay the difference on a 75 upgrade !


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Replace my beat up igloo with it.


----------



## RedSpeckRea (Mar 24, 2010)

I would use it on my boat when I go fishing!!!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

If I had a Brute, I'd use it for fishing, camping, tailgates and BBQ cook-offs. I think the next big cook-off I'll be at is the perfect place to put it to the test. It will be our debut as a solo team at the Austin Rodeo BBQ Cook-off. That's 4 days of constant use, so if it can stand up to that, it can stand up to anything I'll ever throw at it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd mount that sucker in my truck to keep drinks iced down!


----------



## leeroy (Jun 29, 2012)

I would use it for catfish my cooler has barbs stuck in it every where. Thin plastic :-(


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I would use it as an every day cooler. I would take it fishing, hunting, working on the ranch. It could be my new best friend....
Thanks for the chance to win, keep making those great coolers.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Hauling Food/Drinks to the Lease*

Thanks.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

use it daily. weather its holding Gatorade for me and water for my dog. or keeping drinks and food on the boat, in the ranch truck at deer lease, or in the ranger at the while duck hunting. these coolers are a great tool.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Fishing, hunting, camping, and just drinking beer!!!!


----------



## redheatfishing (Jul 7, 2011)

use it for fishing


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It would be my "go to" cooler for whatever the need might be. I have other inferior coolers, so I don't think it would be used for a fish box. I always have a need for a great cooler to transport food and drinks for different occasions, especially when we head to the coast. It would be great for that.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I would use it on my boat and for tailgating.


----------



## Pobutproud24 (Nov 18, 2013)

I would use it hunting, fishing, beer drinking :cheers:, you name it I'll use it.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would use it on my boat, so I would have ice at the end of the day, not just luke warm water and slime!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I would sell it and give the money to charity. At my age, I have plenty but always looking for ways to give.


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would use it for cold beer and fishing!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

It would be used for food and drinks on fishing and hunting trips.


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd add ice and use it to keep things cold.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

If I won a Brut cooler I would use it primarily for hunting, transporting food to camp and God willing deer back.


----------



## TexasBucker (Jun 25, 2013)

Use it instead of the Yeti!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

OK lets be honest. I am a fair fisherman so it wouldn't be full of fish on a regular basis.

I dove hunt some times, but I kinda stink at that as well, so I wouldn't have limits of dove in it.

My deer hunting is few and far between so I don't see it full of delicious deer meat often either.

Now when you mention drinkin beer. Well the name says it all. 24Buds can party. Make no mistake! I can drink some beerz. 

With that said, I have a good feeling that I could change my name to 72ColdBrute ones had I owned a cooler built better than any other cooler and made in the good ole USA.

Did I ever mention I like to party?


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

I would use it to attract some hotties


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

It would complement my 75 qt Brute nicely. Would look good on my boat.


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

If I won I would use that bad boy every weekend, whether it be on the boat fishing, at the hunting lease, or just family trips around the city. We sure would have some cold drinks.


----------



## Jereme30 (Jul 20, 2012)

Stuff it with redfish and trout!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I would use my new Brute Box every time that I would need to keep things cold.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Beer. Loaded down with beer.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would use the cooler to hold hogs and deer I get while hunting.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think it would make a nice gift


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I would use it to replace my POS Igloo.I have an Older style Brute Box(90qt)
and would like a smaller one to carry drinks.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I would take my friend's Yeti 50 and put it inside my new Brute 50. Just to **** him off.


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*Cancer*

I would take it filled with water and yogurt to treatments at MDAnderson when I go and share.


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

I would use it to help me get the infamous ****.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I would use it for keeping drinkings cold while hunting, fishing, or hanging out on the beach with family and friends.

Brute - Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## vandolizm (May 17, 2013)

Keep all my food and drinks cold when I am camping with my family.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i would use that cooler to store our food when we go to the lease so we dont have to make trips to town for ice.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

All the above!!! Hunting-Fishing-Camping
Coolers are definately a "ya get what ya pay for" item IMHO.

thanks for the giveaway deal!!

JT


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

i would see how many fish i could fit in a Brute cooler.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

To keep my ice longer which would save me $ in the long run & keep my fish from spoiling when I'm twenty miles down the Beach.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

I would use my brute box for camoing and enjoying the day at the beach

James


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

The 50qt would be used for many things. Mostly for get togethers at the house and for the trips to the deer lease.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I would do my best to tear that thing up. Think of all the fun I could have trying to wear out a Brute cooler hunting and fishing.


----------



## HELLRZR (Sep 16, 2010)

3 words:

Ice Cold Beer!

Mostly while pretending to hunt dove!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Chained down in the back of my truck. During the week I would have food and drinks in it while making my rounds in the oil patch. 
On the weekends it would be used for beer.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would use the Brute on the ranch to keep all of the client's drinks cold. I would also use it in the summer for fishing and beach parties. The uses are endless because it would always be in my truck ready for use.


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Use*

Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Vacation

Thanks for setting up the give away.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Would use it to ice down everything from drinks to fish.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

I own 6 Yeti's. Make a believer out of me...


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

I would use it to keep water and gatorade cold and save money on buying ice every day.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I would use the 50qt to haul cold waters to the jobsite and haul fish the rest of the time, except hunting season.


----------



## jaybee193 (Feb 11, 2010)

Use it while fishing Sabine lake and for everything else that needs to be kept cool.....


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

I would mount it on the shoalwater while fishing with the family on the coast, we would fill it up with reds, trout and flounder and enjoy life on the water


----------



## fishfam (Oct 18, 2012)

I need one for my boat i fish tx coast from galveston to port isabel think of the exposure . even if i dont win will be buying one
my brothers call me fishwhisperer always put them on fish they never go emptyhanded


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fishing in the spring and summer, tailgate parties in the fall, and hunting in the winter. It'd my new year-long friend.

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd use it for food and drinks, fish, and bringing my deer meat home.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Count me in for the giveaway!!!! I would take my brute, fill it with Makers Mark and tailgate at the AGGIE Bowl Game......then of course use it on my boat


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a 75qt that I use as my "freezer" at deer lease as I may be there for a week keep food stack and reserve ice (save trips to town) A 50qt would be a nice companion "drink" box


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*Brute cooler*

I'd use mine to haul fish and shrimp to Austin to my son's home where we fry fish,,boiul shrimp and celebrate good coolers


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Brute Outdoors Cooler Giveaway*

After having a Yetti given to me and having seen a Brute Cooler up close the Yetti would be staying at home and the Brute would be mounted on my scooter, to me they are just a better built cooler with better features.

F1K


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'd use a Brute Cooler for hunting, fishing and anything else that required an ice chest.

TH


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

I would re-gift it to a special soldier I know.


----------



## cajunfisherman409 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fishing


----------



## PT (Aug 24, 2011)

The first thing I am going to do after winning this contest is fill it with ice, just ice because much like Jesus, Brute Coolers turn ice into beer. Once the immaculate conception of my ice-cold beers have completed. I plan on loading it into my SCB with twin 300xs, mashing the throttle down to â€œtournament dayâ€ speed and pointing that b*tch out to sea. 17 seconds later I am at my fishing spot, I throw my old Yeti overboard because that POS is now used as a chum bucket. While waiting on jaws to eat my Yeti (because being bear proof isnâ€™t very helpful for a Texas made product), a rouge wave overtakes my boat and all I am left with my Brute. No problem though, the Brute is still producing beers. Finally, I catch a lucky break and a mermaid comes to my rescue. 

Thank God for my Brute Cooler.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Just about everything.......hunting, fishing, boating, tailgating, camping, hanging out at the beach, road trips, dry box, beer drinking, just to name a few.


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

put it on my bote


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I would use it weekly at the coast in the summer and at the Ranch in the winter.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

If I won a Brute Cooler, it would become my goto cooler. In the truck, in the boat, at the house, on vacation. I could be the Brute Poster Child.


----------



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

I would use it to make ice, because I have heard it is that good.


----------



## texassanchez (Sep 6, 2011)

*If I won a Brute*

I would replace the no space Yeti under my leaning post on my MOSCA to hunt trout on Baffin Bay. So I wouldn't have to replenish the ice every fricken day. Fish on Baby!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Fishing, Cowboy Sunday's, and for family outings.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Stripper stage.....what's the weight limit?......


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I would use it fishing and hunting to make all of my friends Jealous they spent more on an inferior competitors cooler!


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

Front porch full of cold Bullets.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Fishing, Football Sundays and Parties!!!


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I would use it for any thing that required an ice chest.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I would keep it locked down in the back of my truck at all times, so i would always have a good ice chest wherever i go.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I would let my brother borrow it so he could see first hand that they are better than Yeti's!
Love my 75q.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

All events.:brew:


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would use my Brute for hunting at my lease in Webb County, camping on the Frio River with my family, fishing the upper laguna madre and Port Mansfield, and working in the oilfields of South Texas!!!


----------



## tgjoiner (Jul 3, 2012)

I would put my roommates cat in it, then replicate the brute cooler torture test shown on the website. Also may double as a bilge pump when my old boat decides to turn into a bathtub 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

We live way out in the sticks and the water is awful! We try to keep a cooler of ice for drinks. I also fish a bunch and sometimes I am out a few days so I need coolers that will keep ice.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I have never personally owned a cooler, my husband has a few (with hinges broken lol). So it would be my very first one! Then I could rub in it his face that my new cooler is......well....'cooler' than his!! I would use it when we go fishing and hunting and stuff. Then he ill be so jealous of my new awesome cooler that he will have to purchase one, so it's a win win!


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

I would use it for everything a cooler is use for.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Definatly a DRINK and food cooler all year around, and if works as advertized I will purchase a larger one for the wild game.


----------



## fish2far (Jun 30, 2004)

I would use it to haul ice to the deer lease.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

I would use it to keep my beverages and food in during those summer weekend beach fishing excursions. Nothing is worse than having to make an ice run while you are relaxing with your long rod on the beach...


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

I would use it to bring boudin back from Louisiana!


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*cooler*

I would use it to keep my coronas ice cold while at the deer lease because the closest store is 30 miles from camp


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd slap it in the boat and use it for keeping my beverage of choice cool.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I would give mine to my friend Miller. He gets hot in the summer!


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

Fishing, and keeping beer cold!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I ranch, fish and hunt. These well insulated coolers would be a plus in any of these activities.


----------



## americanmade (Jan 10, 2013)

This veteran would be proud to use a quality built american made cooler while fishing the great Texas Gulf Coast.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*cool*



Littlebeer said:


> I'd slap it in the boat and use it for keeping my beverage of choice cool.


I don't think thats gonna happen ,because with the brute cooler those puppies are gonna be ice cold.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If I win the contest I would donate the cooler to the Gulf Coast Regional Blood Center to transport blood products.


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

Fishing and camping....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

There comes a time in a man's life, where he deserves the finer things. I've acquired the trophy wife, convertible sports car, beach house, boats, fame, wealth, and love. But none of those things have filled the empty hole in my soul. 

I've tried all the religions. Every self help book out there. I've even watched every Oprah episode on Netflix. Nothing has been able to plug the hole i my soul.

This is where the Brute cooler could help. After doing some very technical math and fancy calculations. Which would implode most peoples minds. It looks like the Brute cooler would be the perfect vessel, to capture the dreams,and tears of liberals. My scientific research has proved that's what I need to become whole. 

If Brute is looking to expand uses for their cooler line. I am obviously the best choice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Would love to have one for fishing. And also could use it as a seat on my diablo kayak instead of the yeti like the show.


----------



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

I would use it for everything beer related. I would put it in the trunk of my car tucked away where no-one would know it's there, run a drain line so I would never have to take it out and keep it stocked full of ice cold happiness in a can. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Hunting ...Fishings...Kids games ...cold Dos XX


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I would use the 75q for drinks and frozen bait.. And then I would have to buy a bigger one for the front of the boat for fish!


----------



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

Hunting and camping. Don't get to fish as much as I would like.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Holder*

Hunting, fishing, and whitewater rafting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I would use it for my deer that's about it!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

It would be a permanent fixture on my boat for cold beverages. Sick of replacing the hinges of "other" brands.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

I would use it to striaght up party...I have a place on the porch at the ranch designated for it already.


----------



## DOL62 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would like to say I will put keeper fish in the cooler for transport, but if the the last few trips are any indication, it will just hold beer and water.


----------



## bphunt (Dec 1, 2010)

I would use it for a sled and to keep my beer from freezing on my next mountian trip.


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

I would use it for hunting, fishing, and camping.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Replace the 50qt brute I already have, leave the old one in my ranger permantly and use the new one for everyday use.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I would use it as a beer and fishbox!


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

I will use it to keep 40lbs of Bucees ice on hand each time I head to the beach for the weekend!


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

I would use it for what it was intended to be used for. To keep whatever is in it cold for a very long time, whether it's fishing, hunting, camping or partying!!


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

I would stuff the heck out of it with ice and hopefully tons of fish. Boom the end.


----------



## dbmet (Jun 19, 2013)

I would use it for fishing and camping !!!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd use it for fishing and kayaking!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would use it for keeping my fish cold.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

ice retention...whule fishing & hunting...gets hot in San Antonio during Sept


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would use it to keep the beer and drinks cold on the many hunting and fishing trip I plan on taking the rest of my life.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

My family and I would use it for everything from High School sporting events, fishing Galveston Bay, hunting our little piece of Texas in Milam county and lastly parties at our place on Moses Lake.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

I love my brute 75 qt , and if I win I will use the new one to prove that brute is better then my friends other brand coolers , we are offshore or in the desert hunting every week end all year , so I should be a brute tester !!!


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

I will just use it for work an play


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

That bad boy would look good mounted in my boat.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

A new Brute box would look great full of fish, in my boat!


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Long weekend trips at the bay fishing


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I would use it for all my outdoor hobbies like hunting, fishing, camping and just going to the beach with my family. It would be my go-to cooler.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Camping, hunting and fishing.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I would mount it on the front deck of my boat with quick release anchors. It would hold the drinks on and off the boat but double as a casting platform. They are strong enough to handle it.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Use it for the obvious.....
Keepin the cold beer cold


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

I would use it hunting, fishing, partying and good ole fashion showing off! Besides half the fun of doing all these things is having better equipment than buddies!!!


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

I would use it for fishing


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I would most definitely keep it filled with fresh ice and frosty beverages!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea my name is charkfisherman and I like to party.... So I would use it to party!


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

My Brute 100 is good for offshore overnight.
My Brute 75 is good for day trips out.
The 50 that I'm sorely lacking would be good for the bay trips and ranch outings.
Great coolers.


----------



## stpdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

I would use it to keep the hot out and the cold stuff cold.


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

I would use a Brute for a beverage cooler and a front seat in my boat.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

My 75 rides with me everywhere... 50 would just mean a little less beer and more bed room! Keep that budlight nice n cold! Great coolers!


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would use the Brute cooler for fishing!!


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

I would use my Brute for hunting, fishing, and for generally just hanging out around the pit with my friends... it would naturally be full of adult beverages


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I would use that dude for everything - hunting fishing camping etc etc

WildThings


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Long camping trips.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I would replace the Igloo under my leaning post and haul it to the lease during deer season.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*This cooler will be used for*

KEEPING MY STUFF COLD 
That's it :biggrin:
:texasflag
Of course probably get it wrapped :wink:


----------



## trouthooker (Sep 25, 2009)

It would be great to have one here in Nor-Cal just to show my friends what a real cooler is. Can't find them here!:cheers:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would use it inside my recently installed hurricane/tornado shelter to keep
my water and soft drinks and food cold while I am in there hunkering down and waiting for someone to come rescue me...:help:


----------



## TTKII (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd use it to keep the beer ice cold at the lease during the heat of summer!!!


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

i would use it for anything that i needed to keep ice on.Drinks,fish,or food.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Keeping my beer cold so I keep cool. Done!


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Keep stuff cold.... Duh


----------



## Dan- (Nov 9, 2013)

Mostly beer and sometimes fish.


----------



## ieatfish (Jun 22, 2013)

Need it for my fish!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derf (Dec 6, 2004)

fishing/camping


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I would use it multiple ways:
For fishing
For purging crawfish before the boil
For storing crawfish after the boil
For drinks at parties


----------



## Fish Slime (May 3, 2006)

I would use it for hunting , fishing and partying


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I would use it all the time. This time of year it would find itself a nice home at the deer lease.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

For beer and deer meat.


----------



## ujoint (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep every thing cold


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd like to say that I would use it every day for every thing but most likely it would be sitting in my garage and would make a good conversation piece when customers come to look at their cabinets or discuss upcoming projects. 

I really need to find a way to take some time off


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

I would use it for keeping my Beer "ICE COLD". 

The fish slime can go into the old Igloo!!!


----------



## kent56 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Brute Cooler*

I could replace all my falling apart igloo coolers. On to Port Aransas big BRUTE


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Beer....


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

I would use it as a soap box and stand on it at the boat ramp and profess my love for all things made in the USA...


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

I would ice down a fat ripe watermelon, Take the kids and the Brute with melon inside to the park on hot summer day and enjoy!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

I would use it for hunting and fishing


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

During the work week, my Brute Box will be loaded with ice cold Gatorade, water and soft drinks to hand out to my hard working customers. On the weekends it will be loaded down with ice cold adult beverages for the enjoyment of family and friends. 

For those times when I need extra long storage of harvested game such as wild hogs or deer, it will be used for that. I use ice chests almost every day so it will be put to very good use!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd use it for fishing year round, crawfish boils in the spring, tailgating on the fall, and any other use I could dream up.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

I will put it in the back of my truck and use it for all outdoor activities


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Fishing, hunting, camping, cookouts, family gatherings, parties and when traveling.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I would use it for beverages, food, just whatever I needed a cooler for especially on hot texas days.


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

I would replace the old worn out box on my "new to me" used boat im fixing to pick up next week.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Fishing and partying....that is the way I roll...


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

I would use to keep beverages cold at family gartherings, fishing and tailgating.


----------



## SkeeterJeff63 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would hide it from my kids until I could use it first on my boat! All my coolers seam to disappear then magically re-appear with broken hinges, scuff marks, stains & stink.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I would use it as a platform to sight cast on the bow of my boat and to store food and drinks for the people on board. 

During Thanksgiving I would use it to brine my turkey since these coolers hold ice for over a couple of days. Not worrying about the ice not melting into the brine will be nice.

Thanks for doing this giveaway.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

for beer and deer.......its always beer season and rarely deer season.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

trade it for a yeti..


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Would use it for trips, whatever that may be. Fishing, vaction hunting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

What I would do? Uummm. Fishing,hunting,PARTY COOLER!!!! ,a small ladder,a chair,foot rest,table,tool box,trash can,live well,turn on side open lid and use as a doggie bed.
We'll is there anything it couldn't be used for???? They are built to last!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

To keep things cold and maybe as a seat.


----------



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

To carry beer & ice to the deer camp


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I couldn't think of anything that I wouldn't use it for other than a trash can. 

Primarily it would be used to keep some frosty beverages frosty, because there's not much better than an ICE cold brew.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I would use the brute cooler in my boat for the annual LOR trip, Freeport to rockport. It will keep all my beverages ice cold.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Retire my Yeti and never look back


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

* I would use it for fishing, hunting, camping and straight out partying......*


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Titus Bass said:


> * I would use it for fishing, hunting, camping and straight out partying......*


Ha Ha, you are gonna have drop by the lodge one day and take some pointers before you get that far. I'll even furnish the pad and pencil.

I'd use with a box and fox, on a train or in the rain, within reach or at the beach, party with TRex or outdoor sex, with green eggs and ham and Sam I am.

PS. TxGoddess could use it to keep her heart cold. BWHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hunting and fishing mainly but it will hold some adult beverages.


----------



## texan1800 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fishing


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

Put it in the boat, it would make a great bait cooler, or even a few cold ones


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Well i would use it for all the normal outdoor hobbies that I have, Huntin, Fishin etc... but I would really like to have it for when I go to Memphis to visit my son and grandson,,, My son was raised in Bellville and has been in Memphis for the last 2 years,,, He really misses the meat cuts from Texas, especially from the Bellville Meat Mkt... so every time we go I load up several coolers with steaks/ribs/jerky/sausage and bring him a Texas treat,, I would be great to have the big 75 qt Brute Box so I could put everything in one cooler !


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

I would use it to annoy all of my pot-licking friends and their cheap, styrofoam coolers.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd keep beer cold in it.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

I would use it to take hunting and fishing!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

If I won a 50 quart brute it would be my go to cooler. I'm tired of all the other coolers breaking and need a cooler that can withstand some abuse. I would use it while fishing, hunting, and camping all year long.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Brute*

The things I have used a cooler for this year:
Fishing
Hunting
Camping
Taking deer meat to processor
Bringing home fish from market
Food and snacks for family on long road trips
Cold beer on BBQâ€™s


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i would use it to ship some fish back from ALASKA


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I would use one to keep my Beer cold and my fish from spoiling.


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

I would use it for everything. Hunting, Fishing, traveling, trips to the meat market, etc.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I would use it to replace the cooler in front of my console


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would use it for fish, game, drinks, food, ANYTHING that needs to be kept cold while I travel.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

I dont know what I would use it for but one thing I *wouldnt* do is tell my soon-to-be ex wife (she lost my first Brute).


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Throw it in the truck, head to the ranch. It'd be a seat, a stool, a food cooler, hold deer and hog quarters and couple dozen beers. We'd sit on it, shoot from it, use it as a work bench and tell it camp fire stories. Heat up the branding iron late one night and give it the brand showing it belongs at the ranch and can handle anything we throw at it.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Fishing and camping trips,buying groceries to get cold stuf home still cold,and taking hot food to family blow-outs 75 miles away.Will put fish in the igloo,and Budlights in the Brute.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The 50 brute would be strapped to the front tramp on the hobie and become the official cooler of gray goose!


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Backstraps


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

*Living the good life!!!*

If I won a Brute Cooler I would Fill it full of Dos XX green dawgs:cheers: and sit my FAT BUM on it while I enjoy the the great outdoors, good friends, and living the good life I have!!!!!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

It would be used to ice down fish in the boat.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I would use it for all our outdoor activities, camping, fishing, hunting Then I would also us it when I go to San Antonio, to buy candies for my vending machine. It'll keep the candy from melting in the summer, when it's 100Â°+.


----------



## DuckFever (Nov 4, 2013)

Hauling my meat the 9 hours home from the hunting hole. Need a quality product to keep everything cold and secure for that long drive, and I feel you guys fit the bill better than those abominable snowman coolers


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

I would use it for fishing with my kids


----------



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

It would be with me at all times either in my truck or on my boat...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

For upcoming Holidays I would pack it with all the pies and pasturies my GF and I are taking to her Neice for the Holidays. After the Holidays I would use it at my barn to keep drinks cools and deer meat cool.


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

*Brute Cooler*

Iwould use it for fishing and deer hunting.
David


----------



## curtis1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Let's see. I would use it when I go fishing and hunting to keep everything cold as can be for as long as can be. But then after grabbing a cold beverage out of it I would use it for a foot rest probably while relaxing. So cooler foot rest and seat I guess


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Fishing, hunting, and beverages.

SSNJOHN


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Since I just got a nice new 4x4 truck to replace my old 4x2 beater I could really use a nice new cooler to replace my old rubbermaid cooler. I need a better cooler to keep my drinks nice and cold on those long trips down PINS.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

The uses would be endless.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

It would be used as a fishing platform on the front of the boat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I would use it to keep the beer extra cold while hunting and fishing.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Beer mostly. But it would be beer hauled to hunting and fishing camps


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Use it for beer. Cheap colemans get the fish.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Icing down deer and beer in between kills.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Camping trips mostly, plus other activities such as fishing or family outdoor get togethers.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Not much of a beer drinker but for sure lub me some ice cold Dr.Pepper. 
Always looking for a cooler that can hold the ice at the never-ending
B-day parties/ BBQ's/ Family bonfires, AND of course one that can hold up to the rugged rocks at TCD and serve as a seat also... IT WILL be abused greatly.


----------



## BlueBay (Dec 4, 2008)

I would use it for all my outdoor activities including hunting, fishing, and providing my son's teams with ice cold drinks!


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

For family adventures, hunting, fishing and camping


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

offshore to keep beer cold


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

*brute box= awesome dual purpose casting platform*

tie it down on the front of my boat and use it as a casting platform when sight casting reds in the marsh it's brute strength and perfect height will allow a stable platform for the guy with the flyrod in the front and keep the drinks cold all day to celebrate the catch and release


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

we'd use it to keep half our beer cold while camping cause it's not big enough to keep all our beer cold at once. to much beer.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Stuff*

What ever needs to be cold :brew:


----------



## Texan999 (Dec 27, 2012)

Fishing, hunting and A&M tailgates!


----------



## penguin (Mar 24, 2012)

i would give it to my brother. 3 months ago it "borrowed" his brute 50 and i keep forgetting to give it back.
ron


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Hunting(Partying),Fishing(Partying),Camping(Partying)


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd like to use it just to these Igloo turkeys why it is called Brute! Kinda of like that cologne..That is some strong smelling stuff! Just like the cooler is a strong lasting cooler


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*Cooler*

I should be the proud owner of a brute cooler some time tomorrow.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

I would use it for hunting and fishing.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I will use it for catering and it will gets lots of publicity!! lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

dbarham said:


> I will use it for catering and it will gets lots of publicity!! lol


cheater!


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishing, hunting and beer drinking


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd use my Brute box for fishing, riding, hunting, BBQ'n and little league baseball games!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

I'd use it at the motorcycle rallies I go to. They charge an arm and leg for ice on site. And as everyone knows you cant ever have enough ice cold beer. Cheers!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd use it for the following:

- On my boat. Standing on to sight cast to bruiser reds, storing my monster catches and Colorado Koolaid. As a flotation device should my boat sink.

- Hunting. Used as a seat for dove hunting, storing my game and Lone Star beer in the new camo cans.

- Take it to Salt Lick BBQ to hold my Shiner

- Take it to Texas State University tailgates to hold ice cold Keystone, Pearl light, and Lonestar used to play beer pong and give to the hot sorority babes.

- Take it tubing down the Guadalupe in the summertime keeping my beers frosty cold in the Texas heat.

- Rodeo Cook-offs/BBQs for storing meat and jello shots

- My girlfriend could use it as a step stool for getting down anything off the top shelf or above the refrigerator (like the whiskey).

I could go on and on but lastly I'd like to include using it to hold cold gatoraid for the day after all those long nights of drinking


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I would leave it in my living room and use it only on holidays lol....they are too purdy to take outside!

My 75 quart is looking like world war 3 hit it, but still holds ice like a champ!


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

For food and drinks on those sunny days at the beach!


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

I would give to my father as a gift. He introduced me to the outdoors, and I can't thank him enough.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

To be completely honest....

The first thing i would do is mod it.......I cant leave well enough alone

I'd add 2x 10MM LED lights and a 9v flip battery box with a small toggle switch so i could see my (fish,beer,sodas flavors, etc in the pitch black of night.)

I have 4 kids so have never had the joy of a high end cooler to even test out. i own 3 coolers 2 igloo and a rubbermaid and they all suck

I would use it for everything under the sun and moon w/ TX pride


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

I would use it to keep my fish cool.


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

If I won a Brute I would give it to my dad as he really needs a new cooler for his boat.


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

I would use it for my fishing, hunting and beer cooling needs.


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

I would use mine for beer, ice, and an occasional fish.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

WOW, How wouldn't I use it! Let's see...

ice for the family reunion,
keep beer cold,
dry box for the boat,
food storage on trips, 
elevated platform for scouting redfish,
extra seat,
cold storage locker for deer killed at the lease,
clothes chest for if the wife kicks me out,
place to put my feet up while relaxing in my lawn chair,
step stool,
work bench...

I'm sure i could think of other uses if I had one.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

If I won a Brute cooler I would keep my pivo ice cold in it. Thanks for the chance Brute!!!


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

I would fill up my Brute Force with Corona Especial and invite the family over for a party to Bragg about my new cooler.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Hopefully I get to put a deer in it next week

OoOoOoOoOo


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

*Brute*

I would us it to replace my yeti in the boat so the fillets I have for y'all are fresh on delivery !!! Hint, hint !!!!!


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

On the boat, at the soccer games, out back on the patio chillin with the family and the crew. Would love to retire the igloo.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I would fill her with cold ones and ice and put right beside my brother's hot tub...no need to exit hot tub/pool for another cold one.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That would be by go-to fish cooler and would get slimed about every other week!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd post pics of it on 2cool and thumb my nose at the have-nots. :biggrin:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

my friend has a brute cooler and uses it for fishing. I would do the same primarily, i like how long you can store fish on ice from ramp to house and not have to worry about it.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I would put beer in it!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I would frame it and hang it in my trophy room.....yeah right it would become the MEAT HUALER!!!


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

That cooler would be my shadow. Trips to the deer lease, trips to the bay, and my best friend on Friday night.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would use that Brute cooler on EVERY outing just so I could show it off to my buddies!!!


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I would use it to transport seafood from TX to Fl. Sounds weird but I get requests to bring tons of oysters and shrimp when I go visit family, the prices there are retarded.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd use a Brute cooler for the boat. Drinks mostly, but fish sometimes.

good luck 
saltie dawg


----------



## Ranger361V (May 28, 2012)

I would use it for everything fun


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you seen the move â€œThe Hangoverâ€? Well, my Brute Cooler could be featured in that film after a weekend with me, and it takes a Brute to hang with me. Beer, Slime, Blood, and Bikiniâ€™s, period.


----------



## dekelopez (Jul 17, 2012)

Hunting... Fishing and All out partying!!!!


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

consultant said:


> Brute Outdoors was founded with a vision to provide the best cooler available to every outdoorsman. Based in Fort Worth, Texas, they are committed to manufacturing superior American Made ice chests along with a great line-up of accessories and gear. Their lineup ranges from the perfect short trip companion 25qt all the way to the long excursion ready 150qt. Check out their website www.BruteOutdoors.com to find the right size for your needs or give them a call at (855)BRUTE55 and let their friendly staff answer any questions you might have.
> 
> 75 qt Brute Box Features:
> 
> ...


If I'm not using it fishing it will be hunting with me. Other than that I'll be using it to keep beverages cold.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I would use it for fishing. I have a 50 qt on the front of the boat and I will use the new one on the back of the boat. I can now haul more people to catch more fish, and have plenty of beverages to drink.


----------



## jbtrahan (Apr 19, 2006)

*Brute cooler uses*

I would use it for hunting, fishing and partying.

Jody


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Brute*

i would use it for beer, water, food, deer, hogs, fish, ice.... whatever that day shall have ahead!


----------



## JonBowToner (Mar 15, 2012)

*Brute Box For Bigguns*

If I get my hands on the 75-quart Brute Box, my relatives and I will do our level best to cram it with game fish of keeper size. I usually fish with my older son or various in-laws, but the mood couldn't help but be enhanced with the NICE new cooler ready to be initiated !


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Fishing, and keeping beer cold!


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

i would use it to keep my drinks cold.


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Keeping my Natties cold while camping!


----------



## fishndarts (Feb 21, 2013)

I would use the cooler for Texans tailgating, fishing, partying and take it to my weekend long dart tournaments full of beer and food :texasflag


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd use it for fishing, hunting , entertaining and even standing or sitting on.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I would use it for fishing and hunting trips as well sa trips to the grocery store!


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep Bud-Light cold!!:brew:


----------



## nealnichols (Sep 30, 2012)

I would use my brute box on my boat fishing to keep all my drinks and fish cold for days.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I would use it for Hunting and fishing....my old igloo cooler bit the dust last weekend and had to throw it away. Deadgum dog chewed the drain off and then chewed off the handles. Thanks for putting me in for the drawing


----------



## GoneFishin2Day (Jan 14, 2012)

Fishing, camping, beer drinking


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd use it while filling feeders in August to keep all my drinks colder than room temperature like my others...:brew2:


----------



## paradise966 (Jul 26, 2013)

I would use it on my fishing and camping trips.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Use it to keep my Lone Star and Bud Light frosty. The igloos get the fish.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

*brute coolers*

Fishing and Hunting


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

I would use it for a seat/ cooler in my jon boat, a cooler in the back of my side by side, a cooler in my big fishing boat.


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

I would keep my beer ice cold!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd really like a smaller size, 25, to keep drinks cold on those 1 day road trips. Would use a 150 for the out of state hunts.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I could use a good beer box.


----------



## bedico69 (Sep 9, 2011)

i would use it on my boat to hold BEER and other drinks for fishing. also use in my back yard by the pool for long hot summer days.


----------



## Tamzor (Feb 14, 2013)

i would use it to fish occasionally but mostly for feeling it up with beer


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd use mine to keep my beer nice and cold, and for fishing Rockport and hunting East and West Texas.


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

I train firefighters and fish. It gets very hot in the South weather you are training firefighter in full gear or fishing on the Gulf. The Brute would keep Gator Aid or other hydrating drinks cold ever when firefighter are go in and out of the cooler.

Needless too say the Brute would keep fish and drinks nice and cool while fishing. Two problems one solution.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd use it to ice down the venison my daughter harvestsâ€¦since all I do now is spot for her.

fj


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Camping and fishing. Hope to have won it in time for the Kerrville Folk Festival this year.

http://www.kerrville-music.com/

SG2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Use it for everything I can, and try my damnedest to flat out wear that puppy out...


----------



## Marked (May 21, 2012)

I would use it for fishing


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

I would use the Brute cooler for a long weekend at the farm.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Brute*

Either in Boat or Pickup I seem to be in one or the other CVA34


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

*Brute Box*

I would place it in my boat and use it for fishing.Thanks


----------



## gpappe (Jul 27, 2012)

Whenever the need arises for an ice chest, whatever it may be. (except for fish, i'd retire my old one for that)


----------



## g1texas (Aug 6, 2007)

tailgating


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't hurt to try. I'd use it for fishin!


----------



## texas rigged (Jun 8, 2009)

To keep da beer coooollldddd.....


----------



## Shiner12 (Jan 27, 2013)

*BBB*

"BRUTE BOOM BOX!!!!! Backyard music while cooking my famous BBC (beer butt chickens ) YESSSSSSS!!!! Party ON


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

It would defiantly become my deer cooler!!! I might even let a few fish enjoy it's spacious interior!!!
My next cooler WILL be a brute!


----------



## PODUNK (Feb 23, 2010)

*I*

I would use it for camping, hunting, and fishing


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would use it to keep my drinks and food cod while hunting, fishing, and those long days on the farm.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I would use my new Brute Ice Chest for hunting and fishing, but it sure would come in handy at our deer lease wen the temperatures are still warm. We are at least 45 minutes from the closest place to get ice, and a Brute cooler sure would be a useful tool.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

I would use it for fishing and cold drinks. Thanks.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

We are taking an underprivelaged girl scout troop on a week long canoe trip down the Pecos during spring break. That cooler would be the perfect size & hopefully keep things cold for that time period


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Keep ice cold*

In the back of my truck and boat


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

*I'd use a spiffy new Brute Box on a daily basis to........*

Brute,
Just retired from the Coast Guard after 25 yrs + 7 months of Active Duty military service. Native Texan, born up in Alvin. Joined the CG back in 1988. Been stationed in some really cool places. My final tour (where I just retired) was here in Naval Air Station Corpus over at the Coast Guard hangar as the Chief, Helicopter Rescue Swimmer. Before Corpus, I spent the previous 8 years at Air Stations in Alaska. Kodiak and Sitka. 

The kicker....
Things SURE are different being back in Texas again. As a kid growin' up south of Houston in the sticks. We'd run, play football, shoot slingshots, play baseball, pop fireworks and shoot bb guns all day in the hot TX summer sun. No shirts, shoes maaaybe. The HEAT as a kid? Just never really noticed it that much back then. 
â€œWhy's Grampa always up so dang early to work on his crops and feed the chickens. Why's Grampa always chilling in the shade at high noon?â€ 
(Uhhh, yeah..........turns out he was simply smarter than us kids were.) 

Heck, I was a kid and had stuff to do. Just fun in the sun in the country, back when it was the country before all the concrete slab strip malls were built. If we got hot, we'd run over to Grandma's and pick up the water hose and chug to our hearts content. 

Being gone for 25+ years in the military, I just can't seem to be able to get re-acclimated to the TX heat again. It just seems freakin' waaaay hotter now than it was as a kid. 
Go thru way too much ice in my crappy â€œother brandâ€ coolers. Saw a cooler from SAMS club. The Mrs. advised that "Hey looky here, the sticker says it's an "ice boxâ€â€¦.aaaaand, it looks,...well, sorta' like one of those fancy Brute Box coolers you've been crying about wanting so bad". "And OMG, look at the price, it's only about $35 bucks!!! I am such a bargain shopper Dear!" â€¦..I rolled my eyes when she wasn't lookin', tryin' not to get busted.

So, a few days later she hands me the SAM's club "ice box" all proud. Looked kinda' cool and all, but seemed waaay lighter and made with way cheaper components than any brute box I've come across? (Yeah, yeah, I know....buyer beware & ya' get what ya' pay for and all that.) 

"Thanks dear, that was so thoughtful of ya!" (what any "smart" hubby with 21 yrs of "marital bliss" under his belt would say) Had my doubts, but was hoping for a miracle here. 

Noooope! 
Turns out this thing referred to as an "ice box" is great for keeping ice, but maybe for about 3 hours on a marginally hot Summer day in TX. Pretty lame for actually keeping ice from melting, which ya think might be the goal of an item called an "ice box"? ........go figure??

So, when I was stationed in Alaska this is how we kept stuff cool: 
(please refer to the attached Pics)
"Hey man, we need more ice for our grub & dead critters!" (moose/mtn. goat/ black bear etc) 
Super EZ, ...no-brainer. 

Walk on down to the river in front of the cabin and grab a big olâ€™ chunk of ice as one brakes off the glacier upstream and floats on by. 
(Just had to be sure there wasn't any yellow color to it from any olden days where a wooly mammoth may have wanted to "mark his turf" before they all froze up & died off.)

Pic #1: Just walk a few feet off the front porch and grab a fresh chunk, toss it in the grub cooler, go grab a beer and hack at it the camp axe to break it into smaller chunks as needed......done deal.

Pic #2: Rafts of glacial ice chunks. 

Pic #3: Me & the "Moose Hunt Ought-Six" Crew. 
Cabin and glacial riverfront property. 
(aka, home sweet home for 12 days) No way in/out except by jet boat transport due to glacial silting and shallow/shifting river bars. 

Anyway, gettingâ€™ back on track:
Being back home in Texas out fishin' with the family when it's 104 with a 150 degree heat index, holy freaking bat-wing!!! 

I'd use a spiffy new Brute Box on a daily basis to keep my fish, snacks, soda & beer ICY COLD for days. I'd even attach a ladle or small bucket to the side on a string that I could use to dump icy cold Brute Box ice over my head to prevent myself from overheatin'. U guys got these as accessories yet? ....food for thought? 

Heck, if u guys have an old beater Brute BOX that your lookin' to get rid of, shoots, .....send it my way......that'll work too.

Thanks for putting on this giveaway,
Sincerely,

â€œPESURFâ€

:texasflag
USCG (Ret.)


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

I would use my brute box for hunting and fishing essentials and also to keep my miller lite brute cold!


----------



## texasoffshore (Oct 16, 2005)

To keep my precious Beer and Boonsfarm cold at the deer lease!!!


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Use it for a awesome boat seat/drink/fish holder of course


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Use it to travel and always have cold storage.......


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

use it for all my hunting & fishing needs


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

id give it to the old man down the street who doesnt have electricity


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Baseballdad12 said:


> id give it to the old man down the street who doesnt have electricity


 That'd be Me!!!



Ok Brute let's hear it!!!!


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> That'd be Me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Brute let's hear it!!!!


 Lol, I hear ya.. I get tired of seeing him drink hot beer..ive offered to chill em for him but he rufuses to be a bother.


----------



## dsjones21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Use it for anything that needs to stay cold or even when having to transport hot dishes to different functions.


----------



## standask (Aug 27, 2010)

I would set on top of my buddies yeti!!!!


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

where ever I go it would always have some of that cold golden goodness in it. Hunting , fishing , coof offs, traveling. There are no limits.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

**contest now closed**

The Brute Outdoors Cooler Giveaway on 2CoolFishing is now closed. Thank you to all you participated. All entries have been placed into a random draw.

And the winner is...


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

*The winner is...*

The winner of the draw is:

DPFISHERMAN

Congratulations!! We will PM you for your address.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you so much. This has really made my day, week, year! 
TOTALLY AWESOME.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Congrats....Ill give you a crispy $100 dollar bill for it..LOL.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats!!

Time to throw out the Yeti!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations! That is awesome, glad for you. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Big Congrats!!!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

congrats


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks again for selecting me Brute. Just to let everyone know how much of a class act they are 1st they let me choose the color of the cooler that they were sending me. Then they put one of the cooler dividers in the cooler. They also included 2 different styles of their caps, 2 decals and 4 camo koozies.

They went well over and beyond.
The shipping was very fast with awesome service.
The cooler speaks for its-self-- very well made and rugged.

I am not wait to try it out.

Thanks Again Brute Outdoors.....


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Jealous. Congrats.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

dang it! err, i mean Congratulations!


----------

